# H Metal (Eldar, sk assassin) paint W Comm work, non-GW dwarf



## Mbutler132000 (Dec 16, 2012)

Looking to trade some Eldar and older skaven assassin models I have for either commissioned painting or no-GW dwarf models. Will supply pictures of Avatar Farseer, and skaven assassins upon requests. These are the metal models from GW. 

Wants 
Anvil industries Phalanx dwarfs 
Titan wargames dwarfs (open to most of them) 
Mantic Games Blunderbusses
Also open to considering any other non-GW model of an evil dwarf 
Commissioned work for larger models

Value for each trade
Avatar: $20
Farseer: $15
Skaven assassins (4): $12


----------

